# Need someone to build me a loft.



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi! not sure if this is the right place to post this. But i'm trying to find someone who live around my area and have build a pigeon loft before. I want to make one, but i don't have the right tools and have any idea on how to start. So i decided to just hire someone to do it. I'm willing to pay around my budget. If i need to help that would be great too. I just need to build a nice looking loft for my birds. I live in Southern California (Los Angeles area) City of La Puente. if anyone from this forum can help me or know someone who can help me build one, pls. let me know and let me know your price so i can figure out if i have the budget. Thanks so much for reading.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello Since from the looks of it you haven't gotten a reply from anyone close to you might I suggest you look at the different designs that many of the members have posted or you can google 'Pigeon Lofts' and take ideas from those and hire a handy man/carpenter near you to build it.
You can tell them what you want concerning the design, materails and cost.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I found this link for you.
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/search/sks?query=carpenter
Its people that are carpenters in your area looking for work 
I hope this helps.
Also im pretty sure you can call some of those ppl and tell them your budget and work something out.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

yancy07blue said:


> Hi! not sure if this is the right place to post this. But i'm trying to find someone who live around my area and have build a pigeon loft before. I want to make one, but i don't have the right tools and have any idea on how to start. So i decided to just hire someone to do it. I'm willing to pay around my budget. If i need to help that would be great too. I just need to build a nice looking loft for my birds. I live in Southern California (Los Angeles area) City of La Puente. if anyone from this forum can help me or know someone who can help me build one, pls. let me know and let me know your price so i can figure out if i have the budget. Thanks so much for reading.


Strongly suggest you visit the Pageant of Pigeons show Nov. 20-22 in San Bernardino. Lots of people there that might help. There are several pigeon fanciers within a short drive of your location.


----------

